# Another handsome boy at the SPCA



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

This boy is a mix, but he looks all Golden to me:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13654439










He's in Barrie, Ontario. His name is Casper.

Hope all these poor souls find a forever home soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is adorable, I hope he finds a good forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casper-Can someone email the Canadian rescues for Casper*

*Casper-Can someone email the Canadian rescues for Casper*


Casper is a very handsome young man who would make a wonderful addition to any home. He was dropped off at our front door one morning with nothing but a note telling us him name and age. He is a very sweet guy who lets you know when he's ready for a walk as he picks up his own leash for you. If you would like the perfect family dog please come in to meet him and fill out an application form today. Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. My Contact InfoOntario SPCA Barrie Branch 
Barrie, ON 
705-728-7311 
Email Ontario SPCA Barrie Branch 
See more pets from Ontario SPCA Barrie Branch 
Share on Facebook 
Ads by Google


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> *Casper-Can someone email the Canadian rescues for Casper*


Just emailed GoldenRescue.
www.golden-rescue.net


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for emlg the rescue.
You just might save his life!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got this answer from GoldenRescue:

Hi Nancy. If Summer is with Ann and Pete, she is safe. They do an awesome job of finding excellent homes for the dogs in their care. If the Barrie SPCA felt they had a problem with placing Casper, they would contact us, but I'm sure they feel confident that they are able to find him a wonderful home.

Thanks for caring !
Heather
Golden Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shortcake*

Shortcake

Did you hear from any rescue about Casper?

He sure is a beauty!!

This boy is a mix, but he looks all Golden to me:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13654439



He's in Barrie, Ontario. His name is Casper.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Shortcake
> Did you hear from any rescue about Casper?


Yes, I emailed the same rescue that I did for Summer and they answered me in the same email. I bolded the text that concerns Casper:

Hi Nancy. If Summer is with Ann and Pete, she is safe. They do an awesome job of finding excellent homes for the dogs in their care.* If the Barrie SPCA felt they had a problem with placing Casper, they would contact us, but I'm sure they feel confident that they are able to find him a wonderful home.*

Thanks for caring !
Heather
Golden Rescue


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually... I just checked and the listing was removed from PetFinder
I hope that means he found a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez

I hope that means he found a home, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from Karen and Jeff Angell*

I rcvd. this reply from Karen and Jeff Angell w/a Gold. Ret. Rescue:

Hi,
Isabella county AC is now run by their volunteer group and do place
all the dog in their shelter----especially their goldens......but they
do know where we are (we have worked with them a lot!) if there is
something that would prevent them from placing him.

So he is fine, and probably already has people looking to adopt him!!
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Today I got a wonderful update on Casper!!*

Today I got a wonderful update on Casper!!

Hello, he did get adopted to a wonderful family with quite a bit of property up north. Thank you for your interest.

Regards


----------

